# Valentines Fundraiser for 200



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

...all sweets. Any suggestions on what to serve? I'm thinking Meringue Hearts, the cranberry filled filo baskets that nofifi told be about, raspberry squares, brownies, and cookies- some filled sandwich cookies and some drop. Beyond that, I got nothing.

Amounts? Since it's a concert with the sweets served before, after, and during intermission, I'm thinking that I could get away with doing only around 200 pieces. It won't be like a cocktail party where I'd plan on a few pieces per person. Does this sound right or am I way off base?


----------



## jibbster (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey Lentil, 

When I have to do desert or sweet spreads I generally make lots of my own stuff, but use these vendors when I need "special" and over-the-top stuff. I can cook, but pretty pastries aren't my forte... In fact, I just did an event yesterday where I used these vendors to compliment my spread...

chocolates-ala-carte.com

bellaregalo.com

divinedelights.com/shop

(sorry for the incomplete links..guess I cant pust URL's until I have 15 posts :crazy: )


Mike


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Geez, Lentil....I'm sooo flattered :blush: Use the premade phyllo baskets, they will be smaller and easier to handle and save you tons of time. How about small puff pastries (premade of course, lol) filled with either a key lime curd or a lemon curd. You could also do biscotti's, or Italian Fig cookies. All these would be cost effective... Let me know if you need any of these recipes. Also, Jibster had a good idea too. I'll hunt in my files for you in the meantime.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Puff pastries? Do you mean profiteroles?

Jibster, Good idea to fill in with fancier things. I really stink at pretty pastries, too. I can do a great biscotti, my brownies sell like hot cakes, and my pedestrian desserts are great. I break out into a cold sweat at the thought of a pretty pastry!


----------



## firiki03 (Oct 20, 2006)

Besides profiteroles, you could do muffins with different fillings like chopped pecan/walnuts, mixed fruit, jams etc. and various frostings too.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm doing a Women's event for 200 the end of Feb...
Snobinettes (small dk choc cups) with chambord mousse and raspberry on top
These are gorgeous but pricey. Easy to assemble. Pipe and top with a berry.

Sweetened Chevre tart with poached dried apricot on top
buy Swiss Freichlin shells (pipe in chevre top with apricot)

Lemon Curd Tart, may brulee top (use fillo or tart shells)

Choc. Truffle (buy good ones if you don't make them)

Mini red velvet cupcake iced (can freeze)

*Make enough for pre-theatre with back-up shtuff to fill in for after, the components are expensive but the majority of them can last a while (except mousse has a shorter life)if kept separate.
Remember it's about the display as much as the food.....I've got a gig where the florals and decor will hugely out cost the food/beverages and they are slouches.

Another option is cutting your brownies into triangles, dip ends of cookies or do the stupid choc drizzle everyone loves.


----------



## thedessertdiva (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi,
Thought I would add my 2 bits :lol:
Great brownies can go a long way, think different shapes, use cutters maybe cut into heart shape, dip in White chocolate, then pipe with a star tip on top with a raspberry buttercream, make a sugar cookie in the shape of an arrow & place on top, float on a pool of creme' angalais. The brownies can be baked and dipped days ahead as can the cookies getting that out of the way, fill a few pastry bags with buttercream and secure with rubberbands to take to event.
Chocolate dipped strawberries are always a crowd pleaser, fancy them up and place on tiered stand, if you don't want to spend too much time making everything another option is Costco, they sell the cream puffs (80ct) and you can dip some in white chocolate some in dark chocolate then roll in toasted coconut, hazelnuts etc..


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

So......whadyado?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks for asking. We did brownies drizzled in more chocolate, lemon bars, linzers, tarts filled with lemon curd, chocolate, and pecans, meringue kisses, mini eclairs, and petit fours. I think that's it, but I could be mistaken. The big surprise is that the tables weren't decorated at all. We were told that they'd handle it since it's an art school. When we arrived, I offered to go out to pick up a few things or to rummage through what they might have, but they declined. We made do with their paper table cloths and NOTHING else. I almost didn't want to leave my cards.

I'm exhausted. 12-14 hour days all week, and today, my half day off, I worked only 10. Had a bourbon and diet and spilled it all over the computer table and floor. I guess it's time for bed....

zzzzzz....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

bummer, I hate when someone drops the ball and it reflects on you.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I just hate it when I drop the bourbon.


----------

